# VW Routan - Winter Tires - 225/65/17 - Costco



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Anyone have any feedback on winter tires that you have actually used?
VW Routan - Winter Tires - 225/65/17

I've limited myself to Costco's selection as they have a $15/per tire installation with TPMS, nitrogen, etc... where my local shops charge me anywhere from $25-$50/per tire and charge extra for TPMS install, etc...

Probably should have saved myself a lot of hassle and order a set through tirerack mounted and balanced, but I wanted OEM wheels.

Price not being a factor because they are all very close, what are your thoughts? Michelin is the big name here, where their tires you pay a premium for the name. Typically easy to balance, and least issues -- and the only one here to give a 40,000 mile or 6 year warranty.

Unfortunately, it has some bad reviews on slush -- and looking at the thread pattern, it doesn't have deep grooves like the others and I can see where this tire floats. But it also does have the best fuel economy with LLR technology and best thread wear. Probably best for winter with cleared streets.

BFGoodrich's tire looks like a beast. I'm leaning towards DM-V1, even though it's the older model for maximum traction.

Michelin - Latitude® X-Ice® Xi2 - $172.99*4+$15*4 - $70 coupon = $681.96
Tread Depth: 11/32"
Speed Rating: 102T = 118 mph

BFGoodrich - Winter Slalom® KSI - $149.99*4+$15*4 = $659.96
Tread Depth: 12.5/32"
Speed Rating: 102S = 112 mph

Bridgestone - Blizzak DM-V1 - $137.99*4+$15*4 = $611.96
Tread Depth: 13/32"
Speed Rating: 102R = 106 mph

Bridgestone - Blizzak WS70 - $134.99*4+$15*4 = $599.96
Tread Depth: 12/32"
Speed Rating: 102T = 118 mph


Blizzak DM-V1









Blizzak WS70









X-ice Xi2









Winter Slalom KSI


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

out of those I would choose the WS70, I run the Hankook Ipikes on the factory wheels...bought from Discount Tire Direct at $111.00 each.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> out of those I would choose the WS70, I run the Hankook Ipikes on the factory wheels...bought from Discount Tire Direct at $111.00 each.


Thanks -- I had the iPikes and liked them a lot. Very cheap, got 50k miles out of them, great snow traction -- only thing was ice was okay, but light years ahead of any all-season.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

We used the Blizzak WS70 last winter. We had below average snowfalls but they worked great in ice and slush conditions.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

showtz said:


> We used the Blizzak WS70 last winter. We had below average snowfalls but they worked great in ice and slush conditions.


How is the thread depth so far?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Found a "used" set on some rare winter tires with 95% thread depth of Continental ContiCrossContact Winter.

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...osscontactwinter/cross_contact_winter_en.html

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...r/hidden/datasheet-CrossContact Winter_en.pdf

For AWD/4WD vehicles, but fine without. I like the thread pattern the best for my type of winter driving.

I'll report back how they are.


----------

